
The book Hands-on Scala Programming is released - counter2015
https://gumroad.com/l/DNJPR
======
counter2015
offical website:
[https://www.handsonscala.com/](https://www.handsonscala.com/)

~~~
counter2015
Just minutes, I found the book author lihaoyi also submit a thread :D

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23361869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23361869)

